
Google calls Apple out for sneaky iOS and Safari security advisories - sharcerer
https://venturebeat.com/2018/10/04/google-calls-apple-out-for-sneaky-ios-and-safari-security-advisories/
======
sharcerer
Here's the original blog post by Project Zero:

[https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2018/10/365-days-
late...](https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2018/10/365-days-later-
finding-and-exploiting.html)

